# cannot register php5activescript.dll in win server 2003



## Kelveeno (May 1, 2009)

I'm trying to install PHP 5 onto a windows server 2003 machine. I am following a install script and have gotten to the point where i must register php5activescript.dll using regsvr32. Here's the scenario:

1) php5activescript.dll is in the c:\php directory.
2) c:\php directory is listed in the PATH statement for system variables.
3) From the c:\php directory, I run the command 'regsvr32 php5activescript.dll' and get this error:

"php5activescript.dll" is not an executable file and no registration helper is registered for this file type.

What am i doing wrong?


----------



## maneetpuri (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi,

Try this: - 

a) put this dll file in the extensions directory of PHP
b) in php.ini file add the name of this extension.

After doing this youmight have to restart IIS or Apache to use it.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,

~Maneet


----------



## Kelveeno (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Maneet. I copiedthe dll file into the EXT folder and added this line to PHP.ini:

extension=php5activescript.dll

It looks like the extension got loaded. However, my test script fails to compile. Here is the script, saved as a .WSF file:

<job id="test">

</job>

Windows script host returned error 80040049: The value of the attribute is not valid: language.

What else do i need to do to fix this?

kelvin


----------



## Kelveeno (May 1, 2009)

Back after a long break. I have discovered that my php download from php.net is missing a file php5servlet.dll. I've tried searching for it and it's a known issue (bug #45046 in php.net), but the suggested fixes refer to links that are no longer working. does anyone know where i can download this file for win 2003 (IIS) ?


----------



## Kelveeno (May 1, 2009)

ok i was able to find the file and continue through the instllation script posted here: http://www.peterguy.com/php/install_IIS6.html#IISConfigure

I'm not having a lot of luck here. I made some sample scripts for testing. When i open these with IE browser, i see a window pop up for a split second, then a pop-up menu shows up and i'm prompted to Open or Save the script file. I'm not sure whats going on.

kelvin


----------

